# Air Displays



## ruckmarch (1 Jan 2009)

Here are some pics from chinese air display 2008


http://vitaly.livejournal.com/26479.html#cutid1


----------



## ruckmarch (1 Jan 2009)

Checkout some of the stuff


http://vitaly.livejournal.com/27278.html#cutid1


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Checkout some of the stuff
> 
> 
> http://vitaly.livejournal.com/27278.html#cutid1



Wouldnt it have been just as simple to post this with you other post entitled "air displays" ?

Mods, can we merge ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Wouldnt it have been just as simple to post this with you other post entitled "air displays" ?
> 
> Mods, can we merge ?



We can and done. 

ruckmarch..one post on the same subject suffices here.


----------



## CougarKing (1 Jan 2009)

Ruckmarch,

This is old news. This airshow in Zhuhai, China occurred last November 4-9.

http://mil.huanqiu.com/Focus_photo/2008-10/259859.html


----------

